# Java auf ein CECT Handy installieren



## Wuscheline (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo an alle 

Ich habe ein problem und brauche dringend Hilfe!

Also, Ich habe mir bei ebay ein CECT P186 Handy gekauft. Laut Verkäufer ist das Gerät Java fähig, jedoch ist kein Java darauf installiert! 
Jetzt habe ich folgende Frage: Kann ich JAVA am Handy direkt installieren?

Ich habe natürlich ein Datenkabel für das Gerät und eine Software wurde auch mitgeliefert: PC SyncManager

Wenn ich das Programm öffne gibt es auch einen Button der "Java auf Handheld installieren" heist. Dieser Button ist aktiv wenn eine .jar oder .jad Datei da ist (egal ob am Handy oder am PC) 

Ich wäre euch allen sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Danke schon mal!!


----------



## The_S (28. Sep 2007)

Öhm, das Handy kenne ich nicht, denke aber mal, dass es nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist Java zu installieren. 

Dein Button wird wohl vielmehr ein Java-Programm installieren und nicht "Java". 

Woher willst du denn wissen, dass dein Handy kein Java kann?


----------



## wuscheline (28. Sep 2007)

Naja, bis jetzt habe ich am Handy nichts gefunden was auf ein vorhandenes Java hindeuten würde. und ich hab natürlich auch schon verucht Java Spiele bzw. Anwendungen zu installieren und auch das hat nicht funktioniert! 

wie kann ich mir sicher sein ob mein Handy nun java hat oder nicht?


----------



## The_S (28. Sep 2007)

Du versuchst aber nicht zufällig ganz normale Java-Anwendungen zu installieren? Das geht nämlich nicht. Schau mal auf der Herstellerseite nach, dort müsste das eigentlich stehen.


----------



## Gast (3. Jan 2008)

Hi @ all.
Also...,
Ich kenne das prob. Das Cect könnte java, da die verbauten chips das zulassen würden. 
Das prob ist aber das die firmware das nicht hergibt.
Bei fragen ums thema cect bitte an Chinamobiles.org wenden.
Dort wird gerade daran gebastelt das handy zu flashen um die firmware zu ändern.


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2008)

Ist das cect n95 mit 2 megapixel 
java fähig ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2008)

Ich habe das Cect X1.. ich weiß auch nicht wie ich java da drafu bekomme.. und kann man eigentlich mit den cect handys ins msn??


----------

